
The Density Divide: Urbanization, Polarization, and Populist Backlash - jseliger
https://niskanencenter.org/blog/the-density-divide-urbanization-polarization-and-populist-backlash/
======
mdorazio
This is a great summary of how urbanization intensifies the red vs. blue
tribalism we've been seeing over time. Unfortunately, I don't know what the
solution to this issue is (if there is one). And at least in my personal
experience, it seems like a significant chunk of the left is more inclined to
simply write off rural residents entirely rather than look for common ground
and compromises.

